# Winter's Over?



## Greg (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought four new A/T tires for the Jeep last week so if the pattern suddenly changes you have me to thank. As long as Grassi doesn't scrape the summer wax off his powder boards, we should be okay though...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2011)

i bought a roof rake so we won't be getting more snow where i live.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> I bought four new A/T tires for the Jeep last week so if the pattern suddenly changes you have me to thank. As long as Grassi doesn't scrape the summer wax off his powder boards, we should be okay though...



Dude, this is on your head.  ;-)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2011)

We've been so spoiled this winter. For the first time in a long time, there's no big storm on the horizon...and I bet we're all a little worried. 

But who knows...maybe that storm Thursday could take a more inland tract......


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2011)

blame me.  I went out and bought a whole schwag of stormboots last week.  kiss of death.  should've taken my win and left the casino.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2011)

My snowblower is still broken and the guy won't return my calls anymore. Hope that helps.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 7, 2011)

A lot of forecasters define winter as Dec, Jan and Feb.  If it turns warm for the 2nd half of Feb then technically winter is over.  I've kinda of expected a warm up as I don't believe I have ever seen a wall to wall cold winter which this would be if it stayed for all of Feb.  The question is what will happen in March/April.  I've read some who believe we get renewed blocking and good shots at storms.  That is my hope.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 180 (Feb 7, 2011)

4aprice said:


> A lot of forecasters define winter as Dec, Jan and Feb.  If it turns warm for the 2nd half of Feb then technically winter is over.  I've kinda of expected a warm up as I don't believe I have ever seen a wall to wall cold winter which this would be if it stayed for all of Feb.  The question is what will happen in March/April.  I've read some who believe we get renewed blocking and good shots at storms.  That is my hope.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




You are spot on, IMHO.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Winter's Over?



and we all know what comes after winter, right?


*Spring Skiing *


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and we all know what comes after winter, right?
> 
> 
> *Spring Skiing *



Looking forward to it.... but not quite ready for that yet...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

I could be part of the problem too as I just bought and installed drift cutter bars on my snowblower 

On the good side, I did break my 2nd shovel of the year yesterday while trying to clear some of the hockey rink that a section of my driveway had turned into :smash:


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2011)

My 25" ruler in the yard showed its tip last night.  Then again, MRV got 10" snow Sunday and 4" last night.  It appears that NNE has finally caught up with SNE.  I could care less how much snow is in my neighborhood anymore.  I want it in the hills.  Perhaps it's the change we wanted.


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> On the good side, I did break my 2nd shovel of the year yesterday while trying to clear some of the hockey rink that a section of my driveway had turned into :smash:



You need one of those flat-end steel spades.  Kind of a manual jack hammer!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

billski said:


> You need one of those flat-end steel spades.  Kind of a manual jack hammer!



That's what I was using to break up the "hockey rink" and then the weight of the 2-3" thick, large ice chunks was just too much for the handle shaft of the shovel


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, it's 5 degrees here so I don't think you guys have effed anything up, not yet at least.

I agree with the sentiment we could be in for an excellent March this season, maybe even an early April blizzard.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2011)

Would love a Big March...seems like forever since we've had one, but I contributed to the winter decline as I had my roof shoveled...worst case scenario..Spring Bumps.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 12, 2011)

Whew, I thought it was me finally getting a shovel for the trunk of my car.  What a relief.  Anyway it's not looking good for the next week or so in Jersey, hopefully it gets cold again after that.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Would love a Big March...seems like forever since we've had one, but I contributed to the winter decline as I had my roof shoveled...worst case scenario..Spring Bumps.



The great news is that everyone has a mega-base including Sundown and Yawgoo!
For that matter so does my yard!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2011)

so it looks like a massive warmup for thurs friday and then into the deep freeze with some flurries???

yahoo!  it's our first dust on crust opportunity.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 14, 2011)

this week/end looks ugly. Futures on next week looking some what promising though.


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2011)

soulseller said:


> this week/end looks ugly. Futures on next week looking some what promising though.



I hope it's OK for Pres. Day week - big money maker for the resorts/lodging/dining.  I usually lay low or go to off the radar places.  I take some solace in that I have non-ski plans for this holiday weekend.  We usually get some good dumps in late Feb and March.  I was just looking at some pics and noticed I had an incredible pow day at MRG two years back on Feb 28th-ish.  And that was in a year when there wasn't too much snow.


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2011)

billski said:


> I hope it's OK for Pres. Day week - big money maker for the resorts/lodging/dining.  I usually lay low or go to off the radar places.  I take some solace in that I have non-ski plans for this holiday weekend.  We usually get some good dumps in late Feb and March.  I was just looking at some pics and noticed I had an incredible pow day at MRG two years back on Feb 28th-ish.  And that was in a year when there wasn't too much snow.


May be more of a perception thing but wouldn't the conditions be at least OK on the groomers?  Snow cover should not be an issue at this point...


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2011)

hammer said:


> May be more of a perception thing but wouldn't the conditions be at least OK on the groomers?  Snow cover should not be an issue at this point...


Agreed.  As long as it doesn't rain..:blink:


----------



## soulseller (Feb 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Agreed.  As long as it doesn't rain..:blink:



which is a possibility for this coming weekend, knock on wood...


----------



## soposkier (Feb 14, 2011)

Friday should be ok, just break out the Gore Tex.  Saturday though should be interesting, especially if places arent able to do extensive grooming because of the non-frozen precip the previous day.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe not so fast here in NW Jersey, 4" - 8" in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow morning.  Much better than they were predicting earlier today, then it called for snow tonight and freezing rain and rain tomorrow, now all just snow.  Hope they're right.

It looks like I picked the wrong night to ski, I was scraping ice tonight, I just may have to ski tomorrow night too.


----------

